# OUCH, glad we were not on that ferry......



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I really pity the people on board the Irish Ferries Ship "Epsilon" after they were forced to divert to calmer waters off North Devon during a crossing between Ireland and Cherbourg during storm Imogen .... One report says they were lucky that the ship was not lost.... They should have arrived at 11.00 Mnday and arrived Tuesday afternoon.....

But look at the pictures of the vehicle deck...... and I think that might have once been a MH amongst the debris.....

http://www.thejournal.ie/irish-ferry-damage-storm-imogen-2596991-Feb2016/#slide-slideshow4


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Surprised they didn't chain the big stuff down, knowing what the forecast was.

Peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry, this has been posted twice - I did not see Caulkhead had already posted the link....

apologies for the duplication.

Dave


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

listerdiesel said:


> Surprised they didn't chain the big stuff down, knowing what the forecast was.
> 
> Peter


Absolutely Peter! No sign of any chains in the pictures, which beggars belief.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Sorry, this has been posted twice - I did not see Caulkhead had already posted the link....
> 
> apologies for the duplication.
> 
> Dave


I picked up the link from the Brittany Ferries Enthusiasts forum, how about you Dave?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The first photo does show a chain and I would expect they were all chained down, you just can't see them. This does bring back memories of some of my winter truck crossings, including one 24 hr Portsmouth/Caen, should have been 6 hrs, and the night the trees blew down in the New Forrest.
Regarding chains, what happens is they are chained down, but the inevitable air leaks on trailers, results in the suspension dropping and the chains slacken and fall off

You can see the chain in picture 4 of 7


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

caulkhead said:


> I picked up the link from the Brittany Ferries Enthusiasts forum, how about you Dave?


From Facebook......

Dave


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Somebody's lovely Carthago looks like scrap now.

Someone's insurance is going to take quite a hit.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

My local Motorhome Dealer was telling me yesterday that he was speaking to one of the motorhome owners who was on that ferry. He stated that there were about 100 vehicles seriously damaged with large trucks turned on their side on that ship and that he feared for his life at the height of the storm. These storms are very accurately forecast these days and it is quite normal for sailings to be cancelled/deferred on the Irish Sea when a bad one is on the way. I have never travelled on the Epsilon but it doesnt strike me as a very big ferry. I am not surprised that Irish Ferries have kept it very quiet.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I've travelled on the Epsilon from Dublin to Holyhead when it had to take the load from a Catamaran sailing that was cancelled, as well as it's own load.

That ferry is not fit for use across a river, let alone the Irish Sea and definitely, certainly not the trip between Ireland and France.

If prospective travellers saw just how poor the passenger accommodation really is, instead of a cunningly filmed video that shows the same rooms from several different angles to make it look twice as big as it really is, nobody would book on it.

http://www.irishferries.com/uk-en/ships/Epsilon/

Note that there is no gallery of on-board pictures and no deck plans to give the game away just the hint that it is an "economy" service.

Yeah they are dead right there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You'd be well fooled by the video, looks like it must have been taken when it was new or after refurb.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh dear. We're booking the ferry today from Portsmouth to St Malo in April........!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

StephandJohn said:


> Oh dear. We're booking the ferry today from Portsmouth to St Malo in April........!


The winter storms will be well out of the way by then:wink2:! Anyway, Brittany Ferries would not run a service in those conditions. During Storm Imogen last weekend, practically all of their services were cancelled with the exception of Portsmouth-Caen. Also, the Bretagne, which operates on the St.Malo service is a bigger ship and much better appointed than the Epsilon. Remember also, that the route which the Epsilon was on last Sunday/Monday took her down the English Channel into the teeth of the storm and then around Lands End and up into the Irish Sea, all areas where the storm was predicted to be at its worst. As I say, BF would not have run a service in those conditions. Dont let any of this spoil the anticipation of your trip in April. I am an anxious traveller but have learnt that the fear of a bad crossing is much worse than the reality:grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you're seriously bothered about the weather forecast just don't get on board. The worst that'll happen is that you'll have to pay another fare to travel later.

Since we always travel with our dogs who these days have to stay in the vehicle I'd be judging whether to travel or no by whether it was likely to become rough enough to frighten them. If it was I wouldn't go, a few quid for another fare wouldn't be an important consideration, though as I said the carrier will usually allow you to transfer your ticket to a later sailing.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The Epsilon is SERIOUSLY short of passenger facilities it has 10 times more cabin space than sitting areas.

The passengers actually booked on the Epsilon were only loaded AFTER the displaced passengers from the catamaran so when we got to the "lounges" every single seat was already taken. 
In the end a group of us booked cabins just so we could actually sit somewhere. I complained later to IF and got them to refund the cost of the cabin.

If you are travelling to or from Dublin using IF my advice is to avoid the Epsilon like the plague.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Worst one I ever remember was the short crossing from Belfast to Stranraer. Did it a few times with work and one time it was touch and go if it was going to sail but it did. Flipping waves were bouncing off the windows, people being sick everywhere. I managed to stagger my way to the bar of course and the barman was crouched behind the bar looking ill. He gave me a look which said "you must be joking" as I ordered two pints of Stella.  I think I was the only customer that day. You had to drink pretty fast though as you just ended up wearing most of it. I loved it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If it followed it's normal route and you were able to keep beer in a glass it wasn't very rough. Think of crossing the North Channel as being similar to crossing a river the boat is pretty much at 90 degrees to whatever is happening.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Worst one I ever remember was the short crossing from Belfast to Stranraer. Did it a few times with work and one time it was touch and go if it was going to sail but it did. Flipping waves were bouncing off the windows, people being sick everywhere. I managed to stagger my way to the bar of course and the barman was crouched behind the bar looking ill. He gave me a look which said "you must be joking" as I ordered two pints of Stella.  I think I was the only customer that day. You had to drink pretty fast though as you just ended up wearing most of it.* I loved it*.


But then you are a hardened sailor from Lake Windermere and the Caledonian Canal:laugh::laugh::laugh:

I shouldn't be taking the Pee out of our Barry on his

*50th BIRTHDAY*

but I jut can't help it:wink2::laugh:

Anyway I already called him to say Happy Birthday - on his way to the gym FFS - that's dedication and/or Michelle's control

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> But then you are a hardened sailor from Lake Windermere and the Caledonian Canal:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> I shouldn't be taking the Pee out of our Barry on his
> 
> ...


:signwow:!!! how long they been selling burgers and **** n booze at the Gym Geoff???


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> The first photo does show a chain and I would expect they were all chained down, you just can't see them. This does bring back memories of some of my winter truck crossings, including one 24 hr Portsmouth/Caen, should have been 6 hrs, and the night the trees blew down in the New Forrest.
> Regarding chains, what happens is they are chained down, but the inevitable air leaks on trailers, results in the suspension dropping and the chains slacken and fall off
> 
> You can see the chain in picture 4 of 7


Interesting explanation - thanks. But on our air ferries the chains went around the wheels, not the chassis - is that not possible with the trucks?

I have always thought that I would use my own ratchet straps if I felt that there was a chance of a rough crossing, but that would not be much use if a 40tonner broke loose nearby.

I feel very sorry for the owners, but imagine that happening on the way to France for a six-month trip, or worse if you were a full-timer in a MH? - horrific:surprise:

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> I feel very sorry for the owners, but imagine that happening on the way to France for a six-month trip, or worse if you were a full-timer in a MH? - horrific:surprise:
> 
> Geoff


and I suspect that somewhere in the very small print there is a get out clause for the company denying liability in such events.....

It will probably be a very long battle to get the claims sorted, the claimants would probably have to prove negligence on behalf of the crew when they loaded it and if chains were used but exceptional seas snapped them and a lorry broke loose the crew could not be expected to try to secure it on grounds of safety.....

The question will undoubtedly come down to "was the Captain negligent in setting out with that forecast?" Storm Imogen had been widely predicted to be 80 - 90 mph INLAND and the force at sea would have been greater. In such conditions waves in excess of 20 metres height would be predicted in the Western Approaches where there is absolutely no shelter and the winds have a massive fetch (distance before land) to exert their influence on the sea.......

IMO sailing into such conditions was foolhardy and the Captain could well face a Department of Trade Inquiry.......

I have been involved in one of those (concerning maritime matters) and it was VERY thorough and far-reaching...... not an experience I would like to be on the receiving end of.....

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Interesting explanation - thanks. But on our air ferries the chains went around the wheels, not the chassis - is that not possible with the trucks?
> 
> I have always thought that I would use my own ratchet straps if I felt that there was a chance of a rough crossing, but that would not be much use if a 40tonner broke loose nearby.
> 
> ...


I doubt it would be possible on most wheels, maybe some.
The chassis have eyes fitted for the bottlescrew hooks.
It is usually worse on open decks as they get wet, helping the tyre to slide


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

caulkhead said:


> The winter storms will be well out of the way by then:wink2:! Anyway, Brittany Ferries would not run a service in those conditions. During Storm Imogen last weekend, practically all of their services were cancelled with the exception of Portsmouth-Caen. Also, the Bretagne, which operates on the St.Malo service is a bigger ship and much better appointed than the Epsilon. Remember also, that the route which the Epsilon was on last Sunday/Monday took her down the English Channel into the teeth of the storm and then around Lands End and up into the Irish Sea, all areas where the storm was predicted to be at its worst. As I say, BF would not have run a service in those conditions. Dont let any of this spoil the anticipation of your trip in April. I am an anxious traveller but have learnt that the fear of a bad crossing is much worse than the reality:grin2:


Thanks Caulkhead. That's very reassuring. Glad to know someone else is an anxious traveller. It doesn't stop me doing things but even coaches and trains are a bit of an ordeal if I let myself think too much about what can go wrong.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> If it followed it's normal route and you were able to keep beer in a glass it wasn't very rough. Think of crossing the North Channel as being similar to crossing a river the boat is pretty much at 90 degrees to whatever is happening.


They took a longer route that day, kind of a zig zag but you couldnt leave the bar with the beer as you would just fall over. As said, had to down it pretty quick.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I see. Happy birthday for yesterday.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

StephandJohn said:


> Thanks Caulkhead. That's very reassuring. Glad to know someone else is an anxious traveller. It doesn't stop me doing things but even coaches and trains are a bit of an ordeal if I let myself think too much about what can go wrong.


Me too, didn't use to bother me, planes frighten the carp out of me too, only flown twice, and the second time was only because it was too far to walk back from Greece, I know it a bit pathetic, and it's safer than me driving the Moho statistically, but it's the way I feel.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

This is a link to the article in the Irish Times

http://www.irishtimes.com/news/irel...ies-caused-in-near-titanic-incident-1.2533083
Seems the Marine Casualty Investigation Board wont investigate as it is outside its remit. 
Presumably there has to be a disaster first.
Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yaxley said:


> This is a link to the article in the Irish Times
> 
> http://www.irishtimes.com/news/irel...ies-caused-in-near-titanic-incident-1.2533083
> Seems the Marine Casualty Investigation Board wont investigate as it is outside its remit.
> ...


Sounds about right :roll: :roll:


----------

